
A Declaration of the Independence of Cyberspace – Electronic Frontier Foundation - rbanffy
https://www.eff.org/cyberspace-independence
======
erlend_sh
Published 8. February 1996, 22 years ago today (depending on your time zone.)

> Your increasingly obsolete information industries would perpetuate
> themselves by proposing laws, in America and elsewhere, that claim to own
> speech itself throughout the world. These laws would declare ideas to be
> another industrial product, no more noble than pig iron. In our world,
> whatever the human mind may create can be reproduced and distributed
> infinitely at no cost. The global conveyance of thought no longer requires
> your factories to accomplish.

~~~
mark_edward
It does require factories, data centers, ISPs, telecom infrastructure, DNS,
all of which is controlled by somebody with their own interests. This
declaration is amazingly naive and increasingly being proven wrong, as
effective controls of the internet is increasingly exercised by public and
private entities, with China leading the way.

------
mmosta
putting the frontier in eff

